# Social Media Recruitment Drive



## ghostfreak

Hey everyone, Bluelight needs you!

We're looking for any members who either have the skill OR passion for learning in the following areas to join our new social media team:

- *Social Media Management *- Someone who can essentially manage a social media page, contribute to it, moderate it, promote it and have community management skills. - Tasks will include creating content based on a broader brand strategy, reporting specific KPIs and having a creative and innovative mind on how to grow that specific platform. *Note: If you do not have experience in this field but have a big interest or passion then I would still like to speak to you*.

- *Graphic Designers* - Someone who can create digital graphics. Some creative skills will be needed here as you can't teach that, but I know there are plenty of creative people on Bluelight, and I'd like to speak to you. Tasks will include on brand and guided/briefed social media graphic posts. This role is excellent for anyone interested in graphic design as a potential career or side hustle, as they will be given expert guidance and will be able to build a solid portfolio.

- *Content/Copy Writers *- In this instance, we are currently only looking for short-form content writers who can take hyper-valuable information from the forum and repurpose it for the correct platform we are posting it on. We will be looking for long-form writers soon, so if you're interested in that, please send a message anyway.

If you're interested in any way, please send @deficiT or @Tronica a DM.

Thanks!


----------



## Hugs For Drugs

Give us some motivation first, tell someone how how much they can make a week ??


----------

